# Melbourne (vic) Brewers



## Gout (19/7/03)

I wonder if there is many Melbourne brewers that would like to meet up and tast test etc "babble" about beer.

once off, or ever few months or what ever

I would love to have people taste mine and say "thats crap, thats ok, or good, or taste week try this or that"

"did you know this, you can buy that here" 

etc

I think there is a Brewing club in melbourne but i dont really need to be a paying member of a large club.

just some friendly brewers for advice etc
maybe even buying power, share liquid yeast

I have a lager yeast and was thinking of a stout and wheat beer then a ale..... I'd never use them all up, and hate to waste anything so people might like to share them, or trial some etc etc

you know the deal.

I have done this sort of thing in a fishing / rod building group and car group and its worked very very well. No fee's rules just good help

any opinions? or numbers of vic / melb brewers.

I myself am a lownly brewer, being 22/23 Friends love night clubs and VB  fools the young lady tells me "beer tastes yucky"

 so all my beer is only for me and hence i get no constructive info 

Ben


----------



## therook (21/7/03)

Ben,

Sounds good, depends were and when?

Rook


----------



## Moray (21/7/03)

I'm keen for yeast exchange,

and constructive critisim on my brews.


----------



## Gezza (21/7/03)

Ben said:


> I wonder if there is many Melbourne brewers that would like to meet up and tast test etc "babble" about beer.
> 
> once off, or ever few months or what ever
> 
> ...


 Ben


I am also keen for this.

Let's get started soon

Gezza


----------



## Gout (21/7/03)

Well this looks like it is gaining momentum, we can give it some time to ensure the other guys that may not come on here often and then have a meet or beer or whatever we feel we would like to have related to beer (homebrew)

I think the liquid yeast swaps could be huge 

as would swapping knowledge etc

Ben :blink:

I live is South east Melbourne near Chadstone , if we get a idea of locations we can then look for a place to run these meets.

P.S Shops love this type of exposure and often open up to have you there, or let you have your chat taste test etc as they are sure of selling goods and if a club/group price was on the cards i'm sure lots would!

problem is they push what they sell often and may not have the room to hold such gatherings


transport might be a issue as i have never been to anything like this beer and travel dont mix 0.05 Blood Alc Level (cant risk ya life)


keep your minds open and lets hear the brain farts!


----------



## pb unleaded (27/7/03)

Hello,

It is a good idea. I am all for tasting somebodys elses brew and getting other peoples opions on mine. 
As for exchanging liquid yeasts; sorry guys, all I can offer is dry Coopers.

Arthur


----------



## therook (28/7/03)

Chaps,

I live in Tallarook and things arn't crook.

Work in the city.

If we have set Dates, with plenty of notice ( Month in advance ) then I would be prepared to travel.

Rook


----------



## Gout (28/7/03)

Guys i haven't forgoten about the idea i am just flatout at the moment, working weekends and getting the bar/ room together etc .... and drinking to much HBB 

Start some idea's!

I'm South East Subs of melbourne, where I know of 1 new, and an other brewer that would love to come.

What area would we like to meet?

What do we want to cover?

general idea's

(taste tests, general meet up, do a brew to show others "idea's", cover topics like hot/cold break, liquid yeast etc )

I am not the most compedent brewer so i would be keen to learn but may not be able to offer much to many brewers .

also we can look at bulk buying or supplies.

I spent $250 on the weekend on grains and yest


----------



## kbekus (28/7/03)

Yeah, this sort of thing would be good. I'm in the Northern suburbs but am happy to travel for a while. The idea of having tastings with constructive criticism would be good. Also demonstrating new ideas and equipment, swapping liquid yeast cultures, etc.


----------



## Gout (4/8/03)

Brew Day at the Shop (Grain and grape)

On Saturday 30th August we will be holding the first of what we hope will be an ongoing Brew Day at the Shop. Paul Rigby, along with John and Chris will be brewing an all grain Czech Pilsner. You will be able to watch progress of the brew, talk to us and taste a couple of our beers between 11am and 1pm. Our aim is to make this an ongoing feature of the shop on the last Saturday of the month

Guys this looks like the perfect!!! starting point. 
common spot (altho far for some DOH!)
free, and well great advice and a chance to pick up some goods!

As said before we can organise bulk orders, and this first meeting will let us all meet up!

Let me know if you guys are going, I will be trying my dam best!


----------



## kbekus (4/8/03)

Yep, I plan to be there... not far for me  (Pascoe Vale)..... BTW, that Irish Red ESB fresh wort kit tastes excellent after 3 weeks in the bottle.


----------



## Gout (4/8/03)

I brewed a lager and used fuggles as hops (had nothing else when i thought i did) the lager is very nice but the fuggles flavour is .... YUCK in a lager i am trying my best to drink it ohhh its hard,

The part mash with hallertau is looking to be a nice beer!


atleast this yuck fuggles beer might help slow my drinking!!!


cant wait to finish the keg and start the new mash keg ....


----------



## Moray (5/8/03)

Sounds great, I'll try and make it.

have got a lager with hallertau in secondary now, fantastic aromas. I can't wait to taste it.

also got an irish red fresh wort waiting for an empty fermenter.

tried the fresh wort stout last night, not bad probably needs a bit more time in bottle, only had 3 weeks


----------



## kbekus (6/8/03)

Get your Irish Red brewing soon Moray, mine's been in bottle for 2 weeks and is carbonated nicely. Also tastes fantastic, probably the best beer I've brewed, though I feel like I've cheated some though  Even by stuffing up and filling to 22L instead of 20 it's a great tasting beer.


----------



## Gout (6/8/03)

I would also love to go to try some Mountain Goat beer!!!

anyone have the details, can you have a tour of the plant? or just go there for drinks?

I gotta try there beer been hearing heaps about them via a mate and now on here


----------



## therook (7/8/03)

Ben,

They are not far from were I work, we have been going to go there for a while but still havn't got around to it.

Here is there web site.

http://www.goatbeer.com.au/

Rook


----------



## RobW (7/8/03)

They open the brewery the first Friday every month with bar sales & pizza. Big crowd there the last time I went (March) - not sure how many they get in winter. Great beer though. Details on the website. You can get onto a mailing list there too.


----------



## Gezza (11/8/03)

Hi Guys

The 30th August sounds fine to me but I don't know where this place is. Iwill not be able to contribute much at this stage but am looking forward to meeting you all and learning as much as I can.

cheers Gezza


----------



## Gout (11/8/03)

Dont worry i wont "give" much if you could taste my last 2 lagers there not the best GRRRRRRRRR mad!

One is way over hopped (although young and hence it should smooth out.... infact its just out of the secondry less than 1 week  so maybe i should give it a break)

The other i used fuggles - never again will i use this hop i hate it 

look up grain and grape in the phone book, its on rosamand road near high point

try www.grainandgrape.com.au (somthing like that)


----------



## Gout (29/8/03)

Grain and grape tomorrow see you all there


----------



## GMK (30/8/03)

Ben,

Didint i tell you that i hated Fuggles!!!!!


----------



## Gout (1/9/03)

yep once I made the beer, but after tasting it I share you passionate hate towards fuggles. 

What do you use in your English ales etc where most would use fuggles?


----------



## GMK (1/9/03)

i use one of two types of hops in english ales:

Northern Brewer
English Kent Goldings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moray (1/9/03)

Bugger,

I forgot all about last weekend. 

how was it ?

will there be another one.


----------



## RobW (1/9/03)

I missd it too but they are supposed to be regular events. You can subscribe to their email newsletter on the site and be notified next time: http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/beer_front.html


----------



## Gout (1/9/03)

I was as good as i guess a mash could be, lot of standing around waiting, but the time was filled in with questions and answers and if that didn't entertain, you could grab a pale ale they had on tap mmmmm nice! (although not overly pale  )

there was some stuff on "farthers day special" 

I ended up killing $220 worth of gear 
grain, kits and some more lager yeasts - pitty i didn't have them last week

see you all there next time

there was prob about 20 people


----------



## johnno (20/9/03)

Hello to all the Melb brewers,

I would consider meeting up with others if it was organised.

I am still a beginner (May 03) at this and I dont mind experimenting at this stage with whatever I can get in kits and from the shelf of supermarkets or department stores.
This dark ale is only my third beer. My first was a lager that came with the kit I purchased. That was at least drinkable even though I did drink it too soon. Second was a real ale which only has a few bottles left. Very nice...for me anyway. All have been coopers. Got the 2 ales for 2$ in safeway on special.
Ive also made 2 ginger and 1 cider brew so far as well.
I will probably move on to more complicated brewing in the future but for the moment I'm just doing what I'm doing.

I researched extensivley before I started and still do and I find advice on these sort of sites really good. There is an excellent variety of people who have brewed for ages between them. I am also currently reading 2 books on the subjest as well. Charlie Papazian's (USA) The home Brewers Companionand Laurie Strachan's (OZ) The Complete guide to hombrewing in Australia as well as John Palmers How to brew on the net.

Ive been to 2 homebrew shops just to look around and see what is available and to pick up minor but needed stuff for brewing eg Thermometers, bungs etc
I know where grain and grape is and I will go there when I get a chance.

This can be an expensive hobby so I'll build it up as I go along. I'm sourcing materials from wherever I can as cheaply as possible.
I already have 3 fermenters and heaps of grolsch bottles (I find them easier)
When and if I get into grain I will look into it then.

I'm going to put on a coles home brand this weekend to see how that turns out.
Hey, to me its still a novelty that you can actualy make pretty nice tasting beer at home fom a can and a kilo of sugar. And I do know that with a bit more effort you can make excellent beer at home.

Cheers to everyone


----------



## Gout (21/9/03)

I would start with good kits, coopers as a basic kit through to the better ones at the home brew shop (where they look after the kits temps etc)

Now yes they may cost $3 more or so but over a complete brew  its nothing per bottle.

2ndly i would use a "brewing sugar mix" these have some dry malt etc in them and HEAPS better than plain sugar (i only ever brewed once with sugar and i stopped for about 1-2 yrs after that first brew)

then move to kits + malt extract and some hops, then add some grains to it, maybe try some extract brews with your hops and grains etc, mini mash , then full mash


now all grain (i think)is great but you can make great cheap beers with simple kits

(also there is different yeasts from Kit to Saf (ale,lager,wheat) to liquid yeasts)

There is so many things to try u will never get bored


----------



## BarneyG (19/3/04)

Hey Melb Guys,

I was wondering whether or not you would all like to catch up, and yarn and taste each other's homebrew. :chug: It would be good to get some feed back on couple of my brews.

Maybe we could meet a Grape N Grain, brew demo that they have at there shop every month


----------



## Gout (19/3/04)

sounds good mate, can chat taste and buy supplies

mind you its very tight when it gets busy in the shop.

its other side of the city for me but a easy drive on sat morning


----------



## sosman (19/3/04)

Of course you could all come out to Murrindindi tomorrow for the Steinbrew. It has been organised by melbourne brewers but it is on a public camping ground and you would all be welcome to join in. The brewers in the club are a friendly bunch, a lot of them don't frequent cyberspace all that much.


----------



## johnno (22/3/04)

If anyone is interested there is a Brew demo on this Saturday starting at around 11 at the G&G. I have to try and get there to pick up some stuff but I wont be able to stick around. Thats if I even make it there. Darn it. I've been wanting to see a mash session.

cheers


----------



## BarneyG (22/3/04)

I wont be able to make it to the G&G demo this weekend  But I'll try next month! I believe they are making an APA this Saturday. :chug:


----------



## Gout (6/4/04)

i did not make it due to a very busy week month year. I was stuck up in the roof with fiberglass in my eyes throat etc yay fun

I will try to make it to the next mash brew for a chat etc. Would like to catch up with fellow brewers...

just look for the young punk guy, possibly hung over due to large friday nights


----------



## morry (23/9/04)

Im thinking about coming down. I was there the other day picking up some supplies, when the guy in the shop told me about it. I wouldnt mind seeing how a AG brew is done. As long as Im not too hungover, I should be able to make it.


----------



## sosman (23/9/04)

Morry,

What part of town are you in? If you are over the east side we have regular brewdays at melbournebrewers. Check out melbournebrewers.org or get in touch off line.

cheers


----------



## morry (25/9/04)

Im from the west. Someone has mentioned the melbourne brewers club and it sounds very tempting. I believe there is also a club in footscray somewhere. I reckon Ill get round to it eventually.


----------



## sosman (25/9/04)

Morry, the club out west is the Westgate Brewers. There are some contact details at the Grain and Grape:

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/clubs/wgate.htm

Of course we would love to see you at Melbourne Brewers but the travel would be a pain. All the melbourne clubs get together fairly regularly due to the numerous comps, especially at this time of year.

cheers


----------



## Linz (19/1/05)

Are you guys getting together for the Australian Beer Awards??

My missus has booked plane tickets for a weekend in May? :huh: (probably interupt a real footy game 'tween the Saints and those jokers the Knights <_< ), and got some B&B accom across the road from an??Exhibition hall??? B)


----------



## sosman (19/1/05)

Linz said:


> Are you guys getting together for the Australian Beer Awards??


 Last year lots of people went along from Melbourne Brewers but it was pretty haphazard, last minute stuff.

With the other half tagging along I guess your not interested in a brew day or something?


----------



## Linz (20/1/05)

The wife and I are getting in on the Thurs arvo. We wont have wheels so getting around, outside, of town will be tough.

The festival runs from the Friday till Sunday??


----------



## sosman (20/1/05)

Linz said:


> The wife and I are getting in on the Thurs arvo. We wont have wheels so getting around, outside, of town will be tough.


 Yeah, at least with a car you can chuck the ball and chain in the passenger seat otherwise its a bit of a drag.


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (30/8/05)

Hi i'm also from meblourne Brunswick , and would like to learn more about home brew. Been brewing on and off for a few years. But have really become interested in the last few months, my beers are too inconsistent. I made an esb czech pilsner and added 20gms of saaz hops (i love really hoppy flavours) i had one last week and really enjoyed it, and i had one a few days ago and it wasn't nearly as good which pissed me off because i brought it around to my mates house to show off. Anyway i'd love to find out more about brewing, however all grain brewing is still a long way off. I'd love to hear from some fellow melburnians. Oh and what's the best home brew store in melbourne in both price and range. Cheers.


----------



## eldertaco (10/11/05)

So is there actually a regular Melbourne meet? Is there enough of us?

This thead seems rather dead, but it's airlocked so I'm guessing people are still keen for it.

Maybe we should try and get something going for this summer? Any thoughts?


----------



## scotty1975 (27/11/05)

Hey guys,

i'm keen, it would be a great way for amateur brewers like myself to learn from more experienced brewers.

Scotty


----------



## Wortgames (27/11/05)

I'm really keen, I only got along to one Melbourne Brewers meet (it's a bit of a trek for me, I'm in the northern suburbs) but they seemed like a great bunch of folks and I'm keen as mustard to join in the steinbier brewing session.

I'm a regular camper and AG brewer but I've never combined the two.

I have a trailer and a mobile 6-keg chest freezer


----------



## Wortgames (30/11/05)

OK, I'm going tonight.

Anyone else from Northern / Eastern / Northeastern suburbs want a lift?


----------



## Wortgames (30/11/05)

Fine. Right. OK. Well I'll be off then.


----------



## NRB (1/12/05)

The meeting last night was a ripper, with tasting of Pale Lagers the highlight. 11 beers from the following categories:

Premium Australian Lager
Bohemian (Czech) Pilsner
German Pilsner
Munich Helles
Pale Continental Lager
Klsch

If anyone is considering coming along I'd highly recommend it. There's no pressure to sign up for membership, but I decided to join anyway. $30 per annum is bugger all in the overall scheme of things.

Nice to meet you last night too Wortgames.


----------



## Wortgames (1/12/05)

Ditto NRB!

It's nice to know I can rest safe in the knowledge that there are very few people worse than me at distinguishing between pale lagers :blink:

For those who missed out it was a relaxed but structured evening. We were given BJCP style guideline sheets and organised into teams of three. The beers were served blind and for each one we were given 3 options to choose from. Still a lot harder than it sounds.

Much debate, colourful descriptions and lighthearted jabs at the brewer's skill ensued before the beer was named, great fun for all involved. 

Thanks to Sos and all the MB guys for their hospitality and energy - hopefully it won't be another 18 months before I get back there!

:beer:


_edited for clarimification_


----------



## sosman (5/12/05)

I am glad you guys enjoyed it.

Definitely a great format for the beer tasting. Not so informal as to be non-educational but not a full on judging session.

Check out the http://melbournebrewers.org/ website for contact details. The next gig for this year is the Christmas party on the 11th. Plenty of room to lay out a swag to sleep off the effects.


----------



## C21 Brewing (20/11/06)

Im keen for meeting up and so forth. Am living in Preston however I dont have a car atm so will have to be accessable to public transport.

Ive read the whole thread and it seems as though if we want to get a fully fledged regular meeting going we will need to schedule it not only in advance but also possibly at a set date; say either timed to coincide with G&G's shows or perhaps every month on say a sat or sun 2 weeks after the monthly G&G show...?


----------



## MHD (24/1/07)

Greetings all!

Sorry to drag up an old post...
But I have just moved to Melbourne from Canberra...

The brew club in Canberra was sensational... I am wondering if anyone knows what is around in Melbourne?

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Wortgames (24/1/07)

Hi Scott,

I like the Melbourne Brewers, they get up to heaps of good stuff, well organised and good fun. Trouble is it's a long drive home for me after sampling a brew or two. I've only been able to get to a couple of meetings in about 2 years of membership, pretty poor effort.


I'm always keen to meet up with other brewers on a casual basis though - feel free to PM me.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/1/07)

hey MHD check out this page on the G&G website, lists all the HB clubs in Melb near the bottom of the page

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brew_info.htm

i was going to go to the next bayside brewers meeting and maybe join but looks like i'll be moving to malvern soon so i'll be looking at joining melbourne brewers when i'm settled in, they seem to be the biggest of the lot

-Phill


----------



## therook (25/1/07)

Where in Melbourne are you MHD?

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/07)

Gout said:


> I wonder if there is many Melbourne brewers that would like to meet up and tast test etc "babble" about beer.
> 
> once off, or ever few months or what ever....any opinions? or numbers of vic / melb brewers.
> 
> Ben



I thought I would revive this thread as Im interested in brewing clubs in melbourne. Anyone still going to any brewclubs in Melbourne? Im in the eastern suburbs but am willing to travel (well travel a little bit anyway).


----------



## Fents (30/4/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> I thought I would revive this thread as Im interested in brewing clubs in melbourne. Anyone still going to any brewclubs in Melbourne? Im in the eastern suburbs but am willing to travel (well travel a little bit anyway).




http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brew_info.htm go there and they are all under "clubs"


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/4/07)

I'm currently an active member of Melbourne Brewers.

Have been going there for about 9mnths now.

They always seem to have something interesting on the go, and there is a good mix of brewers from beginners to those that still remember when the German purity laws add yeast to the equation 

They usually meet in Boronia ( this month for something different we are visiting 3 Raven's brewery ).

They have lots of activities including: 
club brews, 
information sessions from the more experienced brewers. 
Brew days at various members houses. 
Brewing equipment projects. 

They also run the annual comp Beerfest as well. Amongst other things.

I'm sure the other local clubs are good too.

If you want to know a bit more about Melbourne Brewers, visit the website:

http://www.melbournebrewers.org/

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (30/4/07)

I just joined the Melbourne Brewers club. wont be going to the 3 Ravens tour, but will be at the next meeting. 

I'm in the S.E. suburbs and happy to meet with brewers on this side of town. 

Once I get the bar open (hopefully this year) I'm more than happy to host a meeting like this providing there aren't any legal issues around home brew.

:beer:
BB


----------



## NRB (3/5/07)

I'm also a member of Melbourne Brewers and recommend any keen brewer join up if they're out that side of town.

BB: what sort of legal issues would there be around home brew? We all take beers to meetings... sometimes there's a gold coin donation for a glass to enable sampling from kegs that have been brought along, but other than that, no money is paid for drinking. It's completely legal to brew beer and share it amongst friends.


----------



## Wortgames (3/5/07)

There are all sorts of legal issues around beer NRB - basically, any mention of money and alcoholic beverages in the same sentence and the powers that be will be keen to see that the appropriate licenses are held.

Gold coin donations are a no-no, it doesn't matter how you try to package it or whether there is any profit involved, if money or anything else is exchanged for beer (home brewed or commercial) without a liquor license then a law has been broken.

Obviously certain things are petty enough go under the radar, but that doesn't mean they are legal.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

WortGames said:


> There are all sorts of legal issues around beer NRB - basically, any mention of money and alcoholic beverages in the same sentence and the powers that be will be keen to see that the appropriate licenses are held.
> 
> Gold coin donations are a no-no, it doesn't matter how you try to package it or whether there is any profit involved, if money is exchanged for beer (home brewed or commercial) without a liquor license then a law has been broken.
> 
> Obviously certain things are petty enough go under the radar, but that doesn't mean they are legal.




WG

I once saw a stall at local market. The chap was selling bootlegged video games which are obviously illeagal to sell. He had a clever idea. Some very cheap pens.

The sign said;

Buy one of these pens for $15 and receive a "free" video game.

Just put the gold coin donation down for the beer snacks  

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (3/5/07)

I had a licence at one time of my life but never again.

Have an ABN
Pay the licence commision (it was under $100 but it was only for the weekend).
Address all the stuff like security, toilets, blah, blah, (the list went on).
Get council approval (knox council were very helpfull) but this can be the biggest P.I.T.A. if they don't like your idea's
Get police approval (again Knox cops came and checked me out) and with a clean slate it was no problem.
Have these two pass on the approval paperwork to the Commision.
Wait to get approval (don't hold your breath).
Download and print your licence.


To brew your own and you need the whole council food thing approved and our friends at the ATO want *All Your Money* before you even begin.

Luke


----------



## Wortgames (3/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Buy one of these pens for $15 and receive a "free" video game.
> 
> Just put the gold coin donation down for the beer snacks


The trouble with that is that people think they've found the holy grail, the clever loophole that somehow renders them untouchable by a foolish beaurocracy. It just doesn't work that way - they are the oldest tricks in the book and totally illegal (many are even mentioned in the very laws they try to circumvent). Sadly there are few situations where you can walk away unharassed on technicalities like that.

In the UK where the weekend licensing hours were so messed up, we used to have all sorts of pubs and clubs that would try the following tricks:

Selling raffle tickets where 'everyone wins a prize' (a beer);
Selling a crappy overpriced plate of food on entry and claiming they are a restaurant (and therefore entitled to more relaxed licensing hours);
Claiming the beer was a free gift but you were hiring their glassware etc etc etc.

As far as I know they all eventually got shut down and prosecuted, because the law looked at the end result and how the 'reasonable man' saw it, not how the perpetrator wanted to portray it.

I'm not a legal expert here, but my gut tells me to tread carefully on this subject. The trouble is that the people who have the liquor licences can be very persuasive with the offices that control the licenses, and if a licensee is getting upset by a potential threat (ie, people drinking elsewhere and not in their venues) then things can get a bit ugly. I'm sure it is fine to have club money going into buying beers for members, but when you start to talk about 'entry fees' or 'donations' at events where alcohol is being served the powers-that-be can see through it all like glass, and they are probably just best left unmentioned.

There's also the 'responsible service' issue, ie if someone gets themselves in trouble through excess alcohol consumption it can all get a bit messy as to who is liable. It's a miserable state of affairs that it can come to that, but it's a factor to consider if you plan on making alcohol available to people that aren't close friends.


----------



## brettprevans (3/5/07)

being a semi-legal expert (having studies law and work regulary with legislation), I can tell you now that 'donation's only work if the organisation has a charitable status. a beer club (generally not even a registerd entity but sometimes a non-incorporated entity) has no charitable staus. I coud go into heaps of detail about the best ways for clubs to operate, but thats for the individual clubs to work out or get advice on.

As already said in prev posts. dont talk o donations, payments etc. just have an unwritten understanding of leaving some money in a particular place (after all its your money and you can leave it laying around in public if you want), and if it dissapears all well and good  . of course you only have to worry about that sort of stuff if your a large club or you piss a member off and they are the type who goes prattling off to the govt. 

by the way. i do give free legal advice (just chit chat you understand, no legaly binding info  ). But I will need a wet beverage while Im there giving you advice. and im not adverse to the odd beer. 

If you are really keen you can generall gleen what you need of your own states business registry website and a basic law book.


----------



## NRB (3/5/07)

Ok, just to clear things up - I said "sometimes" there was a "donation". I should rephrase and say there "was once or twice" an ice-cream container that some people would throw a coin into if they felt the desire. I haven't seen said ice cream container used in this manner for over 12 months and is only used to collect raffle entries.

God help us if we need to have a permit to run our own mini raffle where no profit is made. Entries cover the cost of the prizes at best.


----------



## Wortgames (3/5/07)

NRB said:


> God help us if we need to have a permit to run our own mini raffle where no profit is made. Entries cover the cost of the prizes at best.



I totally agree - it's just that when one of the govt's pet revenue raisers (like alcohol) is involved it gets more attention than it deserves.


We are all free to modify our earlier posts BTW


----------



## gazz78 (3/5/07)

Did anyone go to 3 Ravens last night ? Got called into work so had to miss it


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (3/5/07)

I've just found myself reading the last page or so of posts with a great deal of interest.

I know not much about liquor licensing or the law, but one thing I can tell you with absolute certainty is that it does not matter what you think the law is or should be. The only thing that matters is what the law is, and that is why we have so many lawyers driving expensive cars. If you cannot afford to help James McLawyer buy his next Ferrari, err on the side of caution, because you don't have a lot of say in what the law is.

Having said that, I don't see any reason why a bunch of people cannot get together and enjoy a few beers they made without money changing hands and have a raffle for (say) a Wyeast packet or a brumby tap.

You can get away with a lot more if you stay within the law at all times...  <_<


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (3/5/07)

I got to 3 Raven's last night gazz

A good time had by all.

Marcus was very accommodating. Seems that he would like to do more of these events too for any more clubs out there who are interested.

With virtual no raffles .. and even if there was a raffle it wasn't real money changing hands it was very cleverly disguised real money .. and no it wasn't counterfeited .. shit better stop before I get the whole club outlawed :blink:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (4/5/07)

NRB said:


> I'm also a member of Melbourne Brewers and recommend any keen brewer join up if they're out that side of town.
> 
> BB: what sort of legal issues would there be around home brew? We all take beers to meetings... sometimes there's a gold coin donation for a glass to enable sampling from kegs that have been brought along, but other than that, no money is paid for drinking. It's completely legal to brew beer and share it amongst friends.



I'm looking into opening a Lounge somewhere in the Dandenong Ranges. Micro Brews, Local fine wines, Signature cocktails and tappas (excellent finger foods). I'd be more than happy to host a meeting if I get the place open, I will just need to see if there are any issues having alcohol served in a licensed premises. I don't know the legalities of it yet, as home brew is for personal consumption, etc.

BB


----------



## Adzmax (3/8/07)

Here I go digging up old threads again but I'll have to make sure I pop down to the next Melbourne Brewers meeting! It's literally walking distance from my place. I look forward to meeting some of you and hopefully getting some advise on going AG, I'm looking to get a setup at home at the moment so I'm keep to see what others recommend


----------



## NRB (11/8/07)

I hope you do come along Adzmax, you'll embrace the hobby a little harder after meeting with us all!


----------



## lucas (12/8/07)

I need to get along to another meeting soon. I've been forgetting every month since christmas


----------



## Adzmax (13/8/07)

NRB said:


> I hope you do come along Adzmax, you'll embrace the hobby a little harder after meeting with us all!



Definitely, a friend and myself, both local brewers are keen to pop down. Looking forward to it! 

This could be dangerous though, my collection of beer and equipment is expanding very rapidly


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (13/8/07)

Meeting dates/times are now posted on the homepage of their newly redesigned website:
The Melbourne Brewers

Cheers,
BB


----------



## NRB (15/8/07)

Wow, I like the new look. I wonder who's responsible for that?! h34r:


----------



## Adzmax (15/8/07)

Yeah looks good huh!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (28/8/07)




----------



## Adzmax (28/8/07)

Who else is headed down tomorrow night?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (28/8/07)

I'll be there Adzmax :beerbang:


----------



## lucas (28/8/07)

I might try and make it along, been about 6 months since I've remembered to go to one


----------



## Adzmax (28/8/07)

Nice, I'll be down hopefully with a friend, look for the lost looking guys


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (28/8/07)

Adzmax said:


> Nice, I'll be down hopefully with a friend, look for the lost looking guys



Bring a Melways if you have one, it's a bit hard to find the first time there. It's tucked away towards the back of a warehouse compound. They'll put the banner out so that should you find your way.


----------



## Adzmax (28/8/07)

Oh I mean lost once I get inside  I'm only a 10 min walk from the warehouse, hoping I can find it ok. Cheers


----------



## Andyd (28/8/07)

Half your luck Adzmax! 

I'll be there with my new Tresurers hat on, so say "Hi" when you're buying raffle tickets 

Andy


----------



## Adzmax (28/8/07)

Will do


----------



## Fents (28/8/07)

FTG is just so far!


----------



## Adzmax (24/9/07)

So whats the agenda for this months meeting? I know there was talk of a Fridge Mate building night? Is that on? Are there other things planned also as I already have 2 Fridge Mates


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (24/9/07)

Here's the September Newsletter with meeting info:
View attachment MB_September07.pdf


----------



## Adzmax (24/9/07)

Tops! Cheers


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (25/9/07)

No worries Adzmax


----------



## Andyd (22/2/08)

*February Meeting
-----------------*

*Date:* Wednesday 27th Feb
*Time:* Starting 7.30 pm
*Place:* Pete's Warehouse, 
Factory 11,
12 Edina Rd, Ferntree Gully

This Month, we'll be discussing:


The next club brew (an Australian Pale Ale)
Style Guidelines
Yeast Culturing
Brewing Techniques

See you all there!
http://www.melbournebrewers.org/

Andy


----------



## Adzmax (22/2/08)

Na na na na na na BATMAN! See you there


----------



## reg (17/9/08)

I know I am digging up an old thread and apologise in advance for that.

Is there any one on here that is a member of the Westgate brewers. Does it still have regular meetings?
I would like to join a brewing club but cant drive to diamond creek etc.

West footscray is still 30 minute from me.
Is there one in Werribee?
How many brewers in the werribee, hoppers, tarneit, outer west would be interested in getting together monthly or quarterly to catch up and try each others beers, swap info, brew days etc.?


----------



## Barramundi (17/9/08)

Reg, 

id be interested to get something informal going out this way , from what i hear the westgate guys are a very formal type of club , could be wrong havent been along myself to see what its all about... but if you wanna try and get the ball rolling for something out your/my way id be interested ive seen a few guys on the forums as being listed in these areas so we may just get some interest ... was part of an informal gathering when i was in sydney , met a lot of great blokes and was able to learn a lot from them about brewing ...

might be an idea to start a new thread and see if it gathers interest then organise a meet up somewhere (ill do it later if ya like)

(aside from that you and i need to catchup for a beer and a chat anyway ..)


----------



## reg (17/9/08)

Cheers Barra.

Be good to catch up for a beer.


----------



## reg (7/10/08)

There is going to be a new brew your own shop called The Brew Barn opening in Hoppers Crossing in the next couple of weeks.
I spoke to the owner Daniel today.

It is next to Bunnings behind Red Rattler, they dont supply grain or other stuff and will only be catering to the brew your own market.
He did state however that he may be doing nights when he will have a guest speaker and was keen on the idea of getting some home brewers on board to attend some sessions.
Perhaps we could meet there once it opens and see what its like.
Do you reckon we should start another thread.
He also said he had been approached by someone who is in a club that has about 10 - 12 members, perhaps we need to source these people and see when and where they meet.

Also havent heard back from the westgate brewers yet.

What do you reckon Ned?


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

blowing the dust off this thread.

Decided to get my arse in gear and come to a melb brewers meeting. My question to the MB boys, is it worth coming to the Sept meeting given that your doing a club tasting. Or should I plan on October's meeting instead?


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/9/09)

Def worth coming along. Club tasting will not take up the whole evening, there will still be other things on, brewers to chat with etc.

As Larry Emdur said: "Come on down..."

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> As Larry Emdur said: "Come on down..."


yeah but Larry had gorgeous model wearing bikinis!!! (Sarita, Danielle, Kathy & Samantha)

Well i'll pencil it into the diary as comming. Chris T will be happy that ive finally pulled my finger out and come down.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah but Larry had gorgeous model wearing bikinis!!!



Um yeah, Melb Brewers can't promise that, but there is generally plenty of good beer to taste and Larry definitely never offered that. Plus the models were look but don't touch, at Melb Brewers you also get to taste and swallow :huh: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Leigh (15/9/09)

Definately come along Brett. I've been to the last two and enjoyed the discussions and tastings!


----------



## razz (15/9/09)

yeah but Larry had gorgeous model wearing bikinis!!! (Sarita, Danielle, Kathy & Samantha)

Jesus, someone watched a lot of The price is right!


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

lol. nah razz. went googling for a pic and found the names.

ill see you fellas there then.


----------



## razz (15/9/09)

The club tastings are great, you get to pick the shit out of other members beer.


----------



## Leigh (15/9/09)

razz said:


> The club tastings are great, you get to pick the shit out of other members beer.



...and if you're nice, sometimes you get to take a bottle home.

Tasted damn nice with dinner the other night John :beerbang: Thanks


----------



## fcmcg (15/9/09)

I did notice in this thread , an earlier mention to Westagte Brewers.....
As the new secretary , i can assure anyone who is interested in coming along , whilst we do have club brews days and club comps , we are not ,as suggested earlier, "formal" . Yes ,we are a club and yes we act like a club but really we are just a bunch of people who like making and tasting beer ! Anyone is more than welcome to come along and enjoy our scintillating company ! 
We meet third Sunday of the month at the naval association hall in Footscray !
This means we're on this Sunday ( and we're making a beer in our new brewery for our christmas function ! )
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah but Larry had gorgeous model wearing bikinis!!! (Sarita, Danielle, Kathy & Samantha)
> 
> Well i'll pencil it into the diary as comming. Chris T will be happy that ive finally pulled my finger out and come down.



I'm not sure that I can get any of the blokes to wear a bikini CM2, but if you ply them with enough beer they might show a bit of leg for you. :lol:


----------



## HoppingMad (23/9/09)

CM2 it's worth a squiz regardless of what's on.

The first part of the night is always where as few proceedings take place, (many of them pretty informative) but a lot of brewers hang about into the wee hours and that's when you can pick the brains of some great knowledge banks the club has to offer. There are some guys there that have an astonishing knowledge of brewing and have been into it for decades - so you can learn heaps. This forum has taught me loads in theory, but MB has helped me put it into practice.

Joined up with them a bit over a year back and been hooked ever since. I drive over 40 mins to each meet, so if it was crap I wouldn't be there.
Plus my beers now no longer taste like cat's wee thanks to their advice so that's also a bonus  

Hopper.


----------



## brettprevans (28/10/09)

so its Chris T talking yeasts tonight? Well I'll be there to scope things out. see you fellas then

edit:
also just a thought. But this thread might want to be moved into the 'brew clubs' section of AHB?


----------



## Andyd (28/10/09)

CM2 - I've just put a request in for a new topic in Brew Clubs...

For those of you thinking about coming down tonight, here's the menu (with ommissions due to reduced memory capacity following on from Club Night in Canberra...)

* Tech Topic: Yeast - our favorite little bug and how to care for the critter
* Beers: We'll probably crack a few of the ChocolateBock that was brewed on our visit to Jamieson Brewery
* Gear: Brian Fitzgerald from Artisan Brewing is coming out to talk about the Better Bottle product they distribute
* News: Linton and Co. will give us a run down of what went on at club night (and then I'll tell you the stuff they can't remember doing  )

See you all there!

Andy

Oh - and if anyone has contact details for Sam from the price is right, let me know and I'll see what we can organise ;-)


----------

